
Using optaplanner to plan water supplies for burning man - riri-au
http://blog.richardweiss.org/2017/08/06/optaplanning-water.html
======
riri-au
Hi everyone, I wrote this post primarily because

\- Optaplanner's docs assume quite a bit of sophistication, and it was quite
difficult to get up and running with the tool

\- It's a really nice example of where even simple, day to day problems can be
solved with computers. This was a real, genuine problem that I personally had.
Most of the time I deal with work problems that are a little more abstract,
but this is really direct and personal.

Also I know some people have strong opinions about the burn :). But I'm pretty
sure no one has strong opinions about water planning and desert safety, and
hopefully they balance out. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

